# Handel: Tamerlano - Libretto in English, anyone?



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello,

Haven't been around for a while...

I have been enjoying opera (particularly Baroque) over the past couple of years. My usual modus operandi for tackling a new opera is to first read the libretto in detail (in English or German translation). This often requires a considerable investment of time given the convoluted plots of many Baroque pieces. This is followed by multiple listening to the CDs to become familiar with the music and arias. Then finally, watching the DVD - which in light of my recently gained knowledge of the libretto and music - allows me to focus my attention on the stage production. All in all, a somewhat lengthy process, but one which rewards amply.

Which brings me to the point of my message. Having now obtained the CDs and DVDs of Handel's Tamerlano (which I am assured is one of his masterpieces) I cannot find the Libretto in Translation - anywhere. It is on the web in the original Italian but unfortunately this does not help.

If any of you could please be so kind as to point me in the direction of a PDF or provide me with a link to this libretto, preferably in English, I should be most grateful.

BTW: I realize this might be better placed in the Opera Section - but there is a lot more traffic here.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

The download store eclassical.com is a great source of liner notes that you can read and save without having to purchase the album. As luck would have it they have the booklet (with libretto) of the recent Naive release of Tamerlano: http://www.eclassical.com/tamerlano-hwv-18-1731-version.html


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Dear Nereffid,

Thank you so much. Most appreciated!


----------

